# TTS VS TTRS Running Costs



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi Guys

I am new to the forum , but possibly looking at buying a TTS / TTRS . ( Currently in a Scirocco 2.0TSI )

With a budget of max 20k , i am unable to make up my mind which model to go for. Obviously the TTRS is the more desirable car. Should i go for a newer,lower mileage TTS or bite the bullet and go for a TTRS which falls into the 20K budget.

Can anyone give me any details on how big a difference the cost of Maintaining / Running a TTRS would be when compared to the lesser TTS Model? Would the day to day difference in driving be that significant to warrant the higher premium of the RS?
I have heard the term "RS Tax" being thrown around. Is maintaining the RS going to be that much more than a TTS?

A close friend of mine recently bought an RS4 and the running costs on that are pretty eye watering!

Thanks in advance
Darren


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

They dont compare when it comes to driving them, the engine in the RS is worth every penny imo. However, brakes and servicing is considerably more than the TTS. I am getting around 19mpg in my RS and was getting around 24ish in the TTS for similar journeys, thats no motorways just town and a/b roads though so petrol difference is worth it to imo. Most other stuff is similar plus you dont have cambelt changes in the RS.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Go for the RS if you can afford it.

Servicing is quite steep. my last oil service was £300 and it needs new sparks every 20k

OEM discs and pads are £1k+ but its worth every penny.


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for the response.

How reliable has yours been? Reliability is very important to me after having a complete engine replacement in the Scirocco Due to my timing chain tensioner failing ( Among many other things going wrong! )


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

drivedetailed said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> How reliable has yours been? Reliability is very important to me after having a complete engine replacement in the Scirocco Due to my timing chain tensioner failing ( Among many other things going wrong! )


Mine required a new CAT but it was under Warranty so Audi replaced all 3 (£3800)

If it wasn't under warranty then I would have gone for a Sports CAT and downpipe at just less than £1k

Other than that its been fine.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

drivedetailed said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> How reliable has yours been? Reliability is very important to me after having a complete engine replacement in the Scirocco Due to my timing chain tensioner failing ( Among many other things going wrong! )


I'm not an RS owner ( well I have an RS grill on my TTs  ) , but the TTs has had the same tensioner probs you speak of and the RS doesn't use a chain so do your homework if choosing a TTs.
Sorry my mistake i meant TTs uses a belt and tensioner, so does the RS still have similar issues with chain and tensioner ?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTsdsgomg said:


> drivedetailed said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the response.
> ...


The RS does use a cam chain..........

So far so good with my RS, I use it as my daily to and its been great.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Day to day running costs shouldn't be massively different. Would you plan to have servicing done at a Stealers? If yes then there will be a difference, as you say - RS tax, but if you are going to use a good independent (which you really should as most Stealers are sh1t) there won't be much difference. Obviously some parts (such as brakes, which get mentioned a lot) are more expensive. Insurance may (or may not) be a factor.

As for your comment RE: RS4 running costs, they are much higher than a ttrs, I moved from a B7 RS4 to a ttrs.


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

In my research for getting either a TTS or TTRS I found out the day to day running costs are fairly similar so my guess is it will be down to your preference.


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for the responses guys! Sounds like there is nothing to get overly worried about.

Not sure about insurance as a few companies i asked didnt even know what they were. :lol: 
Also i would need to get one in the UK ( I live in Ireland and there are currently 0 for sale here ) and Pay VRT , which is another unknown because the VRT tax website doesnt list the RS either  .

PS Does anyone know how many posts i need on here to see the cars for sale section :mrgreen:


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

drivedetailed said:


> Thanks for the responses guys! Sounds like there is nothing to get overly worried about.
> 
> Not sure about insurance as a few companies i asked didnt even know what they were. :lol:
> Also i would need to get one in the UK ( I live in Ireland and there are currently 0 for sale here ) and Pay VRT , which is another unknown because the VRT tax website doesnt list the RS either  .
> ...


Yes, a £5 donation


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

ldhxvs said:


> drivedetailed said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the responses guys! Sounds like there is nothing to get overly worried about.
> ...


Or around 20 posts, I would save the cash


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Danny1 said:


> ldhxvs said:
> 
> 
> > drivedetailed said:
> ...


Sounds like im gonna need it for Brakes! :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I've just sold my TTRS, after 11,000 miles I had to replace front brake discs in my ownership - went aftermarket 2-piece, cost 700 but worth it, they are amazing and can replace the rings only at £350/pair in future (or rather the new owner can).

I also did a full 60k service at MRC for £950 which is pretty steep, but that included Haldex and Stronic, all filters etc. Only needs doing every 30k. Easy to do the usual service items DIY, set of plugs is £90 so not a big deal but every 20k.

Other than that I only had to replace a wheel bearing. Tyres still got 5mm all round, she's done me well!

A note on fuel economy - with 420hp she can certainly drink through a tank, but I regularly get 30-32mpg on my commutes and I really don't hang around. My wife's 7.5R is only about 2mpg better on the same journey.


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

ross_t_boss said:


> I've just sold my TTRS, after 11,000 miles I had to replace front brake discs in my ownership - went aftermarket 2-piece, cost 700 but worth it, they are amazing and can replace the rings only at £350/pair in future (or rather the new owner can).
> 
> I also did a full 60k service at MRC for £950 which is pretty steep, but that included Haldex and Stronic, all filters etc. Only needs doing every 30k. Easy to do the usual service items DIY, set of plugs is £90 so not a big deal but every 20k.
> 
> ...


Good to know! I was considering a MK7 R as an alternative


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Dumb question here, but why on earth are y'all blowing that kind of coin on a car you can only drive 70-mph on public roads? Now if you were over here on the a-bahn, then yeah, I'd understand that. But really?? I would think you could just buy a standard 3.2 Quattro, throw the difference in the bank (or on some really awesome wheels and tires and a pumped up exhaust system) and be just as happy knowing it wasn't going to cost you your first born every time you need a service.

I know, I know - to each his own.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Dumb question here, but why on earth are y'all blowing that kind of coin on a car you can only drive 70-mph on public roads? Now if you were over here on the a-bahn, then yeah, I'd understand that. But really?? I would think you could just buy a standard 3.2 Quattro, throw the difference in the bank (or on some really awesome wheels and tires and a pumped up exhaust system) and be just as happy knowing it wasn't going to cost you your first born every time you need a service.
> 
> I know, I know - to each his own.


Because I wast to get to 70 as fast as humanly possible in a car and like having the rarer model with a nice badge


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Im with you Swiss.
My 3.2 is amazing (STD) even 2years in, its still puts a smile on my face.
I know a TTRS would be quicker and most TT owners dream, but the extra running costs don't seem worth it.
Ive lived and worked in Germany, an yes the Auto Bahn is nuts. Here in the UK their are too many cameras an bad drivers for opening up a TTRS.
Buy a TTRS an move to Germany. Problem sorted.


----------



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Dumb question here, but why on earth are y'all blowing that kind of coin on a car you can only drive 70-mph on public roads? Now if you were over here on the a-bahn, then yeah, I'd understand that. But really?? I would think you could just buy a standard 3.2 Quattro, throw the difference in the bank (or on some really awesome wheels and tires and a pumped up exhaust system) and be just as happy knowing it wasn't going to cost you your first born every time you need a service.


Wow, really?

A 15 year old 3.2, for what? £5k. And then put £15k in the bank getting what £300 of interest a year!

Lol, life is too short. I think I'd get way way way more than £300 worth of joy over a 3.2.

Also, why would it be understandable just because you have the autobahn, driving cars isn't ALL about going over 70mph on a straight dual carriage way.


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

SlammedTTS said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb question here, but why on earth are y'all blowing that kind of coin on a car you can only drive 70-mph on public roads? Now if you were over here on the a-bahn, then yeah, I'd understand that. But really?? I would think you could just buy a standard 3.2 Quattro, throw the difference in the bank (or on some really awesome wheels and tires and a pumped up exhaust system) and be just as happy knowing it wasn't going to cost you your first born every time you need a service.
> ...


Here here!

SwissJetPilot why not say "What's the point in a car that does over 70mph. Everyone everywhere apart from Germany should get Lada's as they'd barely hit 70 as that's the speed limit." Without the people in the world who want that special feeling they get with their car or how it handles or how quick it accelerates etc then the automotive industry would be truly boring right now.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It's just me I guess. And it was one of the reasons I never owned a pumped up car in the States. Here at least, I can crank it up to 240-kph (150-mph) anytime I want to and really take advantage of what the car was built to do.

And trust me, you haven't lived until you've gone over 160-kph (100-mph) with the top down!

I agree...life is short.  It's why we own TT's in the first place and then bitch about it when stuff breaks.

If we were sensible people and really wanted reliable, well built cars that go like stink - we'd all own Nissan Z's. :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> If we were sensible people and really wanted reliable, well built cars that go like stink - we'd all own Nissan Z's. :lol:


And Subaru's


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Not to mention the Honda S2000


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I had two of them....best freekin' Roadster EVER! 
.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

It's quite difficult to enjoy the car under 70mph, and I enjoy it regularly. When conditions allow it, of course. I'm a very naughty boy :evil:

It does help living in a county that banned speed cameras, and has by far the lowest amount of speeding tickets issued annually in the country...


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I had two of them....best freekin' Roadster EVER!
> .


My uncle has one. I've been meaning to go round and have a play sometime. I'm slightly reluctant though as I fear I may be sorely tempted to acquire one should I get behind the wheel. Honda make some of the best engines out there (and have for an awful long time now)


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

SwissJetPilot said:


> It's just me I guess. And it was one of the reasons I never owned a pumped up car in the States. Here at least, I can crank it up to 240-kph (150-mph) anytime I want to and really take advantage of what the car was built to do.
> 
> And trust me, you haven't lived until you've gone over 160-kph (100-mph) with the top down!
> 
> ...












Funny you should say that Swiss :lol:

You're right about the S2000 though, great car!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Any Opinions on this car Spec/Price Wise? Looks pretty good!! Much want!

https://www.pm-carsales.co.uk/used-cars ... 6277902633


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Buckets and rotors all good. Non OEM front discs could be considered an upgrade depending on who's they are. Can't say I've seen those bells before so it's hard to say who makes them. Probably remapped. Conti sport contact 6 tyres as well bodes well for being looked after.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

drivedetailed said:


> Any Opinions on this car Spec/Price Wise? Looks pretty good!! Much want!
> 
> https://www.pm-carsales.co.uk/used-cars ... 6277902633


Its alot of car for the money, only you can decide if its what you want though  Have a look at the history and check for anymore mods, engine bay etc and take it for a drive.


----------



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

drivedetailed said:


> Any Opinions on this car Spec/Price Wise? Looks pretty good!! Much want!
> 
> https://www.pm-carsales.co.uk/used-cars ... 6277902633


Good money for a dealer and even private to be honest, but for that mileage and it being a manual, I'd want the clutch/flywheel replaced. If it's on the original, make sure you have a spare £1k+ hanging around for when it slips.


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

After giving it a bit of thought i have decided i want to go for a TTRS over the TTS ( You only live once and all that.. :roll: )

The next problem is finding a good one! Are they always in this short supply? :roll: I have decided to go for an S-tronic but most of the ones i can find within budget are manual.


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

drivedetailed said:


> After giving it a bit of thought i have decided i want to go for a TTRS over the TTS ( You only live once and all that.. :roll: )
> 
> The next problem is finding a good one! Are they always in this short supply? :roll: I have decided to go for an S-tronic but most of the ones i can find within budget are manual.


S-tronic seems to be a premium yes but in the long run I believe they will hold their value more. For the 20k budget you have you will probably be looking at a higher mileage car but that isn't a bad thing as the engines are fairly bullet proof.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

You wont be disappointed with the RS, if you want the best then its the right choice. Stronic does hold a large premium over the manual, then again its 100 times better so fair enough, its the same with options alot of the cheaper cars dont have many options.


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks Guys

Guess i just have to have Patience and wait for the right one to come along!


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Any opinions on this one or anyone know this dealer?

Pretty high mileage but condition looks fairly good

https://www.csvehiclesales.co.uk/used-c ... 6217727479


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

drivedetailed said:


> Any opinions on this one or anyone know this dealer?
> 
> Pretty high mileage but condition looks fairly good
> 
> https://www.csvehiclesales.co.uk/used-c ... 6217727479


Probably just an honest mistake, but why do the pictures of the interior show RNS-E Navigation headunit, but blurb says "Concert Radio"?


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

pcbbc said:


> drivedetailed said:
> 
> 
> > Any opinions on this one or anyone know this dealer?
> ...


Most Dealers don't know what was std or what options a car has so dealer has probably just put what he's copied from a Brochure (Car looks like it's on 20" Alloys not 18" as well) the one in question looks a decent spec Nav, Cruise, Parking Sensors (Comfort Pack by the looks of it) Privacy Glass and the 20" Alloys


----------



## Pedro61163 (Nov 26, 2017)

Also has shark fin on roof so would have sat nav


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

drivedetailed said:


> Any opinions on this one or anyone know this dealer?
> 
> Pretty high mileage but condition looks fairly good
> 
> https://www.csvehiclesales.co.uk/used-c ... 6217727479


Looks pretty good to me, would just be down to condition which you can only really see when your there in person.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Dumb question here, but why on earth are y'all blowing that kind of coin on a car you can only drive 70-mph on public roads?


Does anyone that owns a fast car keep to the speed limit where the national limit applies?

You should see the M40 l see cars flying past when when l take a leisurely drive down at 70mph.


----------

